# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Фигли Мигли!!! или как стать волшебником.

## Уралочка

*"Фигли мигли или как стать волшебником"* 

Взрослея, люди все меньше верят в волшебство. А зря! 
Ведь если верить в чудо- оно обязательно произойдет. 
Докажем это прямо на празднике? 

Итак: просим гостей загадать  любые желания. Ахалай-махалай…сим-салабим… ииии… исполняем мечты, тут же, прямо за столом. 
Легкий шок изумленной публики – это только начало! … 

А чтобы достичь максимального эффекта - любого из гостей на глазах у всех превращаем в настоящего волшебника! 
Мало того, все будет происходить в виде легкого магического стёба, поэтому  хохот постоянно будет сотрясать стены зала, в котором вы «волшебничаете»! Использовать можно на любом мероприятии, для любого возраста.

*В комплект входит текстовый файл,музыкальное оформление, ВИДЕО.*
Продолжительность игрового блока 10-13 минут.

*Стоимость комплекта* *950р* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

korzova76 (04.04.2017)

----------


## galatea681

Лена, а для реквизита много нужно?

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, а для реквизита много нужно?


Реквизита не много... на первых порах можно обойтись обозначением словесным для прикола 
(ну или сократить, что то своё добавить -  уверена,что дуростей своих Вы добавить сможете (одеяние финальное- вообще любое можно сделать). 

Что нужно подкупить я написала в тексте и дала ссылочки, по которым Вы сможете пройти и купить по дешевле.

----------


## &Strekoza&

:Yes4: ...прикольно...по моему хороший формат для сидячей публики...

----------


## Львовна

Момент - шикарный!!!! Откатала на всех выпускных, везде на УРА!!! Теперь волшебничаю на свадьбах  :Derisive:    Нереально поднимает настроение :Ok:  Ленусь, спасибо тебе за новую  классную штучку и за твой искрометный стёб!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## YLKE

Ленуся, огромнейшее тебе спасибо за эту прекрасную игру. Уже опробовала ее на свадьбе и юбилее. Мои аплодисменты тебе, твое творение выше всяких похвал. Это такой момент который (как многие твои фишечки) будет 100 % хитом и выстрелит в любой компании. Радуй нас снова и снова восхитительными идеями!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Момент - шикарный!!!! Откатала на всех выпускных, везде на УРА!!! Теперь волшебничаю на свадьбах    Нереально поднимает настроение Ленусь, спасибо тебе за новую  классную штучку и за твой искрометный стёб!!!


Львовночка - пожалуйста!!!!!!! Пусть мои фишечки и дальше продолжают радовать тебя!!!  :Tender: 




> будет 100 % хитом и выстрелит в любой компании. Радуй нас снова и снова восхитительными идеями!!!!!


Большущее пребольшущие  спасибо за отзыв, Светуль!!!! :Yahoo:  
Радую, появилась новая фишечка, от которой я просто балдею  :Grin: 
можно по смотреть подробнее здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5047802
с ув. Елена.

----------


## sokolixa

> по моему хороший формат для сидячей публики...


Очень даже  :Ok: , и для несидячей тоже - должны же быть минуты отдыха.))
Замечательная штучка, хотя как-то не срослось, и я делала её, к сожалению, один раз (всё ещё впереди!)). 
Чудили, дурили с гостями, радовались жизни: чудесная компания, волшебник реактивный)). 
Финал превзошёл все ожидания, в шоке была даже ведущая, которая чуть не лишилась волшебного реквизита. Слава Богу, вроде всё обошлось...)))

----------

